
Linux Attack Surface Analysis Tool - santaragolabs
https://anvilventures.com/blog/linux-attack-surface-analysis.html
======
santaragolabs
OP / author of the tool here too. Feel free to come up with any questions or
suggestions regarding this. The tool has already proved its worth for me
personally but I'm always open to reasoned input why I'm an idiot because I
missed x or y or implementation z.

